# Comment installer OS 9.2



## Ppierrre (6 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, désolé pour cette question novice, mais comment fait'on pour installer la version 9.2 de l'os ?
Merci, Pierre


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

Ben... tu démarres à partir du CD d'installation... Mais fait attention: les Mac les plus récents ne permettent pas l'installation de OS 9.
Pour démarrer à partir du CD, reste appuyé sur la touche "c" lors du démarrage, avec le CD dans le lecteur.

PS: Pour l'astuce de la touche "c", je sais pas si ça marche sur les vieux Mac, mais essaie toujours.


----------



## CBi (6 Juin 2005)

Pour les macs récents, l'installation se fait en mode Classic = la première fois que l'on démarre une application OS9, un écran s'affiche qui demande si on souhaite installer Mac OS9. 
Ou alors, cliquer sur l'icône OS 9 dans la page des Applications Système = le système va chercher, puis s'il ne trouver pas de OS 9 installé, il affiche un message sur lequel il faut cliquer le point d'interrogation pour visualiser l'aide.

Ensuite suivre les recommandations = l'installation se fait à partir des disques de OS X fournis.


----------



## uranium (6 Juin 2005)

Oups.. Oui, j'ai oublié de parler de Classic...


----------



## Ppierrre (7 Juin 2005)

Merci beaucoup. Et pour reformater le disque dur comment fait'on ?
Merci


----------



## uranium (7 Juin 2005)

Désolé, mais je ne sais faire ça que sous OS X...
Sous OS X il faut aller dans "utilitaire de disques" pour trouver de quoi reformater le disque
(on peut aussi lancer l'utilitaire de disque avant l'installation de OS X).
Je ne sais absolument pas si c'est pareil sous OS 9, désolé...


----------



## CBi (7 Juin 2005)

Ce serait plus facile de répondre si tu nous expliquais quelle est ta situation de départ ?


----------



## Ppierrre (7 Juin 2005)

Voila, j'ai racheter un powermac G4 (800 mhz) à un copain dans le but d'enregistrer (carte audio digidesign 001) le groupe dans lequel je joue. Pour le moment macos x est installé. Je voudrais éffacer tous ces trucs et mac os x et réinstaller mac os 9.

Merci.

Ps : c'est mon premier mac.


----------



## uranium (7 Juin 2005)

Je n'ai certes jamais utilisé OS 9, mais je peux t'assurer que OS 9 risque de te faire un choc, en comparaison à OS X... 
Es-tu sûr de vouloir réinstaller OS 9? OS X est bien plus joli et stable... Mais peut-être rame-t-il un peu sur ton PowerMac ?


----------



## CBi (7 Juin 2005)

Pour tout effacer = applications > utilitaires > utilitaire de disque

Mais effectivement, pourquoi vouloir supprimer OS X ? Ta machine est suffisamment performante pour tourner même avec Tiger...


----------



## Ppierrre (7 Juin 2005)

Parceque avec qqs pistes audio et des pluggin sur chacune j'arrive assez rapidement au max des ressource. Et un gars ingé son ma conseillé avec une machine de ce type d'utiliser mac os 9 pour l'audio et pouvoir ainsi avoir plus de pluggin.


----------



## Ppierrre (7 Juin 2005)

Puis je viens de l'acquérir, je me suis pas encore habitué à os x. Le changement devrait se faire assez facilement.


----------



## grig (7 Juin 2005)

Tu démarres sur le CD d'installation MacOs 9 en appuyant sur la touche C au démarrage. Sur le CD, il doit y avoir des utilitaires disque dont outil disque dur qui te permettra d'initialiser ton disque (un conseil, profites-en pour le partitionner) ensuite tu installes macos 9.


----------



## Ppierrre (8 Juin 2005)

Merci


----------



## kathy h (8 Juin 2005)

euh mais si j'ai bien compris tu veux quand même garder mac OS X et installer OS 9 qui tournera alors en classic? si c'est cela il suffit d'installer OS 9 tout en laissant OS X puisque cela peut tres bien se faire sur la même partition.

en plus il y a une méthode tres simple. tu copie sur un CD le " dossier systme" de Mac OS 9 et ensuite tu le copie sur ton DD . 

mais surtout ne supprime pas OS X ce serait une erreur, les deux peuvent tourner ensemble.


----------



## Ppierrre (15 Juin 2005)

Rebonjour, quand je mets le cd d'install dans le lecteur, que je demare et pousse sur c rien ne se passe et l'ordi demare sur mac os x.   Le clavier est plus récent que l'ordi serait ce la raison ?


----------



## Flo! (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Bon j'ai une question qui ressemble à celle de Ppierrre.
J'essais en vain d'instaler mac os9 sur un G3 gris!!
Lorsque je met le cd d'instal et que je lui demande de booter dessu aucun probleme! J'ai d'ailleur réussi à réinitialiser mon disque mais maintenant j'aimerais installer definitivement os9 et la je bloque! 

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'à aucun moment il ne me demande si je veux instaler mon os, il me monte automatiquement le systeme qu'il trouve en l'occurence le cd d'instal.

Je suis persuadé que la réponse est toute bete mais étant donné que je tourne en rond depuis trop longtemps à mon gout, le plus simple c'est de poser la question à ceux qui savent!! 

Voila merci pour votre attention!
Flora


----------



## Invité (17 Juin 2005)

Flo! a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Bon j'ai une question qui ressemble à celle de Ppierrre.
> J'essais en vain d'instaler mac os9 sur un G3 gris!!
> ...


Ben, une fois que ton Cd est monté sur le bureau, tu l'ouvre et tu double-clique sur "Installation Mac OS", ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## Flo! (18 Juin 2005)

Re!
Oui effectivement je pensais bien que c'etait tous simple!

Bon j'ai bien trouvé le fichier mais voila un autre probleme c'est un G3 Gris et je crois que ma version n'est pas compatible!

En tous cas merci pour le tuyau! maintenant il faut que je trouve une version compatible!


----------



## Invité (18 Juin 2005)

Tu dis dans le 1er post que ton ordi démarre sur le Cd. Il est donc compatible&#8230; 
Je ne connais pas le gris, peut être a-t'il besoin d'une mise à jour du firmware pour passer en 9 ?


----------



## Flo! (18 Juin 2005)

Heu oui effectivement je n'avais pas vu la chose comme ca mais bon j'ai vu des mac faire des choses tres etranges!!  

Mais il faut savoir que le cd en question est une copie d'un cd pour ibook si je ne me trompe pas! c'est peut etre pour ca que ca ne lui convient pas  bref ca multipli les possibilités de conneries!

Pour ce qui est de la mise à jour du firmware je ne vois pas du tout en quoi ca consiste!!  
mais curieuse de savoir!  

Merci


----------

